# Filled up my humi



## oxyotal1187 (Jun 27, 2007)

Decided to purchase some things from CI. 

Rocky Patel Landmark sampler
Box split/trade HdM Excalibur Dark Knights
2 Hondurans, Old Oliva O, El Cobre, Illusione 88, CAO Black, 5 Vegas Gold
El Mejor Emerald, 1666 Graycliff and 5 Vegas Classic were thrown in by CI


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Very nice. Your going to need a bigger humidor.......trust me!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice Sicks


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice pick up and ummm I will just tell u this now it is time for a bigger humi and dont just go up one size...I tried that and umm jsut ended up buying a 400 ct after that and it is now full!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

If you are complaining about your humi being too full and don't want to buy another send all the sticks to me. Very nice though. You will soon find that you will be filling more and more and more. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Cypress said:


> If you are complaining about your humi being too full and don't want to buy another send all the sticks to me. Very nice though. You will soon find that you will be filling more and more and more. Congrats on your purchase.


I like the way you think Sam


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice collection, but they are right. You need to go bigger.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

That looks virtually the same as my humi, I need to get a bigger one, but the wife has cut my allowance


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a great travel humidor  Great pick-ups, and you'll definately need a larger humidor


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

This brother is speaking some wisdom. I feel like I should also offer myself to relieve you of this burden of having that humi so full 

Enjoy - Good picks



Cypress said:


> If you are complaining about your humi being too full and don't want to buy another send all the sticks to me. Very nice though. You will soon find that you will be filling more and more and more. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

That's definitely full and looking mighty tasty. Mine are starting to look that way as well and I'll second the other's who've said buy a much bigger humi. They fill up entirely too quickly.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang Nice haul! I'm smoked most of those and they are very good. I only have 1 Vintage 1990 left


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pickups


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Pickup!!!!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very nice pickups..


----------



## oxyotal1187 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I figured instead of spending money on a new humidor I should just start smoking more!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

looks rediculous christian. i remember when that same humidor was that full once before! by the way...i have an idea for our bomb target


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Sweet stash. You need a cooler!!*


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Coolers should be on clearance this time of year, or they will be soon. Do yourself a favor and go get one... a BIG one.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Did CI have ElCobre"s?


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

nice selection.......


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Did CI have ElCobre"s?


That is a good question...


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> Did CI have ElCobre"s?


I was wondering about the illusione's, myself.

Nice haul though! It has to feel good to get in a a large selection like that.


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

ci does not have el cobre....i did a box split with him on the HdM Dark Knights, and i traded for my half since i lack the monies....and i traded an el cobre along with the 88, CAO Black VR, old oliva O, two hondouran puros, and the 5 vegas gold


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah you are out of space so start smoking 2 or 3 a day! RPs look nice


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice! What are you using for humidification?


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice pick up.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are some nice pickups!!!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice sticks!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Oh yeah...filled with some tasty smokes!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice pick up--like many have suggested go bigger --- you will need it trust Us!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

nuff said


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pick up!! love that El Cobre!!


----------



## oxyotal1187 (Jun 27, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Did CI have ElCobre"s?


I don't know, I got it from the split with thisone326...i only got the dark knights and the RPs from CI. Also, shaffer22, I'm not sure I understand your question...


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice selection!


----------

